# Measuring reel life on used equipment???



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

When looking at greens mowers, used dealers typically say anywhere from 70-80% reel life. (Funny how you never see 35%.  )

Anyway, how is reel life measured? I have seen the Pi Tape by SIP which is going to give the diameter of the reel. For example...If you start off with a 5" John Deere reel, what is the average size of a dead reel which cannot be adjusted any further?

Just curious to have this info when assessing used equipment.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is Toro's chart that lists the service limit/life for each reel. It looks like the limit for all of their 5" reels is 4.5". I assume JD would be comparable.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> Here is Toro's chart that lists the service limit/life for each reel. It looks like the limit for all of their 5" reels is 4.5". I assume JD would be comparable.


Thank you @Ware...this information will be very helpful!!! Does anyone on here use a Pi Tape to check if their reels are coning?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I wasn't going to pay $100 for the SIP Pi Tape.

So, I ended up buying the Perfect Pi Tape from Amazon. I added a magnetic block I had already purchased from Lowe's.

With the bedbar or bedknife removed from the greens mower, it is easy to measure the remaining life of ones reel.



Place the magnetic block on a blade of the reel and the Perfect Pi Tape on the magnet.



The reel measures approximately 4.775" which is 55% reel life remaining.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice @TulsaFan - thanks for sharing!


----------

